# Cracker vs Law



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

No restrictions or anything.

Imo if Law can get past the first clone and make the real Cracker show him self, he can win.

The only trouble is the clone, can Law bypass that haki?


----------



## gajoobwalrus (Oct 10, 2016)

Law has an amazing counter for Cracker's DF. He doesn't really need to use brute strength alone like Luffy, & if he can get the real Cracker out, it's game over. I don't know what would be stopping Law from crushing Cracker with his own clones


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't see Law getting past the first clone. That dude obliterated G2/G3 Luffy who admittedly isn't that strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2016)

Law gets rekt. This is like saying Law can beat Jozu because he can by pass Jozu's diamond. cracker isn't a one hit wonder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Law's only chance is landing a Gamma Knife, assuming Cracker has normal durability. But he'd have to get him out of the first armor and that's no small feat. He might be able to sense Cracker and teleport him outside but Luffy didn't feel his presence so lolCoO rules apply here. If Cracker engages him in CqC Law is fucked

I'll give this to Cracker, mid to maybe high diff


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 10, 2016)

Cracker should win...his haki is strong enough to resist Law's hax and unless he decides to be stupid Law wont be able to land a GK.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Josh said:


> Law gets rekt. This is like saying Law can beat Jozu because he can by pass Jozu's diamond. cracker isn't a one hit wonder.



He can, if he gets a clean hit on him. Jozu would not let that happen, but if Jozu just stood there Law could oneshot him.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2016)

Law can take this. Cracker needs speed to land hits on Law, and that ain't happening from what we have seen. He also isn't outnumbering LAw given tact, room, and shambles. Law can dump his soldiers all over the island, lift a lake to use, etc.

Also he can use scan and shambles to literally take cracker out of his Biscuit men as he literally took den den mushi's from soldiers pockets and you obviously can't COO sense den den mushi. 

Bad matchup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 10, 2016)

This fucker is implying that Cracker is slow 

A basic soldier with Cracker inside takes this with about mid diff at most.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> you obviously can't COO sense den den mushi.
> .



What? Why couldn't you sense a living being?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> What? Why couldn't you sense a living being?


It doesn't have an intent or haki of its own. I don't think he would have a DF themed move named scan if it was Haki. He also used it in conjunction with room and a sword.

Either way scan is capable of telling Law directly where something is even if hidden and it's location relatively unknown to him.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> This fucker is implying that Cracker is slow
> 
> A basic soldier with Cracker inside takes this with about mid diff at most.


Base Luffy was getting his shit punched in by Fresh Mingo, and Law was parrying Mingo and even bested him in CqC. It took Luffy G4 to get the right power to speed skill to land a significant hit on Post gamma knife Mingo. You made bruh 

On a more serious and related note, Law has the best speed feat in the verse alongside Mingo, and Mingo has shown much quicker in CqC than Cracker. I don't see how Cracker rushes Law and breaks the space before he starts getting spatially fucked with.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 10, 2016)

I am going to repeat myself with what i said in Luffy and Zoro thread against Cracker.
Cracker mid diffs him.
Anyone who thinks Law even has any shot at winning this has to be a delusional fanboy.
And no Law isn't bad match up for Cracker. It is other way around.
Law is one hit wonder type of fighter. That strategy doesn't work as Cracker doesn't fight himself. He uses ultra durable clones for that which requires G4 level strength to destroy them. Long Range fighters are Law's weakness. Cracker is shining example of that.
And there is this pesky little thing called CoA in which Cracker specializes. Hax is gonna have hard time here in actually working because of that.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> It doesn't have an intent or haki of its own. I don't think he would have a DF themed move named scan if it was Haki. He also used it in conjunction with room and a sword.
> 
> Either way scan is capable of telling Law directly where something is even if hidden and it's location relatively unknown to him.



Still a living being. And Issho could sense Nami's lighting so even that isn't really a requirement. Could be a devil fruit+haki move. Anyway, if it's purely a DF move he'd have to suspect that Cracker's armor isn't the real him in the first place


As for another point you brought up, Doffy bested Law more than the opposite, which ended with him losing his arm. He's good at cqc but not that good (relatively). Cracker on the other hand...


----------



## Bogard (Oct 10, 2016)

Amol said:


> I am going to repeat myself with what i said in Luffy and Zoro thread against Cracker.
> Cracker mid diffs him.
> Anyone who thinks Law even has any shot at winning this has to be a delusional fanboy.
> And no Law isn't bad match up for Cracker. It is other way around.
> ...


Except the biscuit clones durability don't mean shit infront of Law's ability that ignores durability and Cracker can only infuse haki on the original biscuit clone he is hiding in due to the distance, so the issue would be for him to come out but once he is out, the other biscuit clones shouldn't be an issue to Law due to his ability or at least for a long while. The only issue may be stamina wise since Law has a stamina limit with his ability when Cracker showed the ability to spam the clones for more than 11hours. However with shambles he has means to attack the real Cracker while avoiding the clones

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 10, 2016)

Depends if he'd be able to find the real Cracker by using Scan. If he can, then I think he can pull out a win by using his wits to eventually land GK or Mes


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 10, 2016)

Knowledge is important in this fight I think. If Law has full knowledge and Cracker has none I could see Law winning.
Law is a special case because of his versatility and hax. Cracker didn't seem to be much of a tactician, over many hours he didn't come up with an effective way to handle Nami's tricks or get to her, infact he insisted in a non-working strategy until he got frustrated and fell into a "trap". Not the kind of person that should be fighting a Law. And room fuckery should be a good way to counter cookie spam.
But ofc Law is always fighting an uphill fight, Cracker lands a good hit and he won.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Oct 10, 2016)

I believe Law has a shot. Matchups can vary especially when you got two characters who have very unconventional fighting styles like these two and from what I saw from this fight Law seems to be a good counter for someone like Cracker. Between Shambles and room slash Crackers biscuits aren't going to give Law the same troubles that Luffy faced. The real question in this matchup is can Crackers deal with Law's various hax and while Doflamingo did decisively put Law down it should be noted Doflamingo's ability gives him a quite a number of options in a fight compared to Cracker's rather one dimensional fighting style.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Amol said:


> I am going to repeat myself with what i said in Luffy and Zoro thread against Cracker.
> Cracker mid diffs him.
> Anyone who thinks Law even has any shot at winning this has to be a delusional fanboy.
> And no Law isn't bad match up for Cracker. It is other way around.
> ...



Ok.
Not really, no.
Not really, Law has the ability to cut through anything and teleport. If Law can teleport to the real Cracker bypassing the clones, Law can land a devastating blow.
Not really, Law has shown great endurance and stamina. Plus, yes it does work on Cracker due to shambles. Fk, Law may be able to make the clones attack each other or even Cracker him self. Plus, Law does not use strength in any shape or form, he uses hax. Strength is not the only way to destroy Crackers clones.
We keep hearing that, yet we have yet to see even one case of haki stopping hax other than logia body.
Infact, I am beginning to be convinced it was just some elaborate scheme to keep someones tier levels in check. But then again, we do now have Big Mom hax and people hoping that other top tiers are immune to even her oneshot hax move.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> We keep hearing that, yet we have yet to see even one case of haki stopping hax other than logia body.



What about the fact that Law didn't even try to bisect Doffy and stuck to regular attacks?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> What about the fact that Law didn't even try to bisect Doffy and stuck to regular attacks?



What about the fact DD did not use parasite on Luffy before G4 became a thing? What about Luffy not using G4 in the first 30 seconds of fighting DD like he did Cracker?


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> What about the fact DD did not use parasite on Luffy before G4 became a thing? What about Luffy not using G4 in the first 30 seconds of fighting DD like he did Cracker?



Doffy didn't use Parasite on many people when he could/should have and Luffy didn't use G4 against Doffy because he tried his basic arsenal first. Law's slashes are his basic arsenal and he's used them against literally anyone bar Doffy (and Issho from whatwe saw). From his exchange with Vergo and what Doffy said at the time and considering that he went straight for the big guns and/or attacks that deal straight damage it's quite likely that the bisecting aspect of his fruit wouldn't work on Doffy


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Doffy didn't use Parasite on many people when he could/should have and Luffy didn't use G4 against Doffy because he tried his basic arsenal first. Law's slashes are his basic arsenal and he's used them against literally anyone bar Doffy (and Issho from whatwe saw). From his exchange with Vergo and what Doffy said at the time and considering that he went straight for the big guns and/or attacks that deal straight damage it's quite likely that the bisecting aspect of his fruit wouldn't work on Doffy



More likely using it was risky or not worth it.

Someone not using not revealed moves is purely plot, and will only happen until they are revealed.

As i said with the first part. Let me ask you something, do you play games? Have you ever played a game where you get some super OP move yet if you try to use said move on a boss character or something like that you end up dying because you used said move? I've played tons of games like that my self. It's just what happens. No one thinks about it when it comes to manga or something through, and the reason being is because they cannot put them selves in the character shoes. This is shown with how different someone i when commentating on a gameplay they are watching, and playing the game them selves. You have to be careful in hard battles, you can't just so straight for the ultimate move or even moves that would just simply deal a lot of damage. You need to go for what you know works.

Just for the record, Law never got a clean slash on DD. For all we knw he was using the hax the entire time, he just never got the hit. I believe someone can stop Laws hax sword even without haki, if they stop the blade without touching the sharp bit.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> More likely using it was risky or not worth it.
> 
> Someone not using not revealed moves is purely plot, and will only happen until they are revealed.
> 
> As i said with the first part. Let me ask you something, do you play games? have you ever played a game where you get some super OP move yet if you true to use said move on a boss character or something like that you end up dying because you used said move? I've played tons of games like that my self. It's just what happens. No one thinks about it when it comes to manga or something through, and the reason being is because they cannot put them selves in the character shoes. You have to be careful in hard battles, you can't just so straight for the ultimate move or even moves that would just simply deal a lot of damage.



But that's what I just said, Law's slashes are his very basic moves. The opposite of an ultimate, risky technique. And yet he didn't use them


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> But that's what I just said, Law's slashes are his very basic moves. The opposite of an ultimate, risky technique. And yet he didn't use them



Sorry, i edited my message.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Just for the record, Law never got a clean slash on DD. For all we knw he was using the hax the entire time, he just never got the hit. I believe someone can stop Laws hax sword even without haki, if they stop the blade without touching the sharp bit.



Doffy bocked the sword and he bled. He didn't lose his fingers, it just cut him like a regular sword


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Doffy bocked the sword and he bled. He didn't lose his fingers, it just cut him like a regular sword



Then he can't have been using his DF for said attack. His DF cutting power is better than his normal cutting power and it does not cause you to bleed. As such his DF was not active. If DDs haki could stop Laws DF then it would easily stop the blade it's self while receiving no damage. I doubt Law could cut Vergo without his DF.

Fk, maybe Law only uses said power to disarm/make immobile his enemies he does not want to kill, maybe for enemies he wants to kill he you know? GOES for the kill with normal slashes that will kill you if they land. Afterall, we do know that Law WAS going for the kill.

As for why Law did not use his DF power simply to make DD weaker, aka remove an arm/hand, it's because it would do nothing and only waste Laws stamina. DD is a String man, he maybe the only other person other than Buggy to render Laws separation abilities useless. Law likely knew this, so he never even attempted it.

It would be like Ace trying to use the Mera to burn something immune to fire, Ace would simply not even try... as it would just waste his stamina.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 10, 2016)

_*Law has the best speed feat in the verse alongside Mingo,
*_
 

 _*
*_
I'm weak


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Ok.
> Not really, no.
> Not really, Law has the ability to cut through anything and teleport. If Law can teleport to the real Cracker bypassing the clones, Law can land a devastating blow.
> Not really, Law has shown great endurance and stamina. Plus, yes it does work on Cracker due to shambles. Fk, Law may be able to make the clones attack each other or even Cracker him self. Plus, Law does not use strength in any shape or form, he uses hax. Strength is not the only way to destroy Crackers clones.
> ...



Um re-read Smoker vs Law.

1. Smoker says Tashigis Haki is not strong enough to deal with Law. Tashigi gets cut in half. No point in mentioning this if haki was irrelevant to stooping laws powers.
2. Smoker blocks multiple attacks from law and does not get cut in half everything else does. 

Strong enough Haki negates Laws devil fruit ability to cut things without actually cutting them.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Um re-read Smoker vs Law.
> 
> 1. Smoker says Tashigis Haki is not strong enough to deal with Law. Tashigi gets cut in half. No point in mentioning this if haki was irrelevant to stooping laws powers.
> 2. Smoker blocks multiple attacks from law and does not get cut in half everything else does.
> ...



o_O He did. So what? Smoker's haki is > Laws? o_O But Law cut Vergo who we know has better haki then Smoker. o_O

I know Law did a much stronger slash at first, but Law did not just cut Vergo once he cut him multiple times. o_O



I don't remember seeing multiple mountain cutters going off. o_O


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Then he can't have been using his DF for said attack. His DF cutting power is better than his normal cutting power and it does not cause you to bleed. As such his DF was not active. If DDs haki could stop Laws DF then it would easily stop the blade it's self while receiving no damage. I doubt Law could cut Vergo without his DF.
> 
> Fk, maybe Law only uses said power to disarm/make immobile his enemies he does not want to kill, maybe for enemies he wants to kill he you know? GOES for the kill with normal slashes that will kill you if they land.



Or maybe Doffy's Haki was only strong enough to cancel the DF. Or maybe, as you said and as I said before, he wasn't using his DF (because it'd have been useless against Doffy's haki) so he focused on straight attacks. Why wouldn't he be using it otherwise if it cuts better than regular attacks in all situations? He could've cut Doffy with the fruit then killed him instead of using weaker attacks to _maybe _kill him directly


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Or maybe Doffy's Haki was only strong enough to cancel the DF. Or maybe, as you said and as I said before, he wasn't using his DF (because it'd have been useless against Doffy's haki) so he focused on straight attacks. Why wouldn't he be using it otherwise if it cuts better than regular attacks in all situations? He could've cut Doffy with the fruit then killed him instead of using weaker attacks to _maybe _kill him directly



As i said, Laws DF cutting power is > His normal cutting power. This was stated as fact in the manga.

If Law can cut DD normally then he can sure as hell cut him with his DF ability.

I already give an answer to this in the latter half of my post. DD is a String man, why would Law use up stamina using his DF when DD can legit just string his bits back together?

We have seen that Law is not needed to reattach limbs he cut originally. Kinemon is the proof of that. As long as the person is able to get their limbs together, they can reattach the limbs them selves. Not such a hard feat for a String man. As such, Law suing his stamina which he knows he needs, to cut bits off of DD that DD can easily reattached at a moments notice, is overall a very bad idea.

Heck, the same goes for Smoker and all logia's tbh.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> As i said, Laws DF cutting power is > His normal cutting power. This was stated as fact in the manga.



When was that? 



> If Law can cut DD normally then he can sure as hell cut him with his DF ability.
> 
> I already give an answer to this in the latter half of my post. DD is a String man, why would Law use up stamina using his DF when DD can legit just string his bits back together.
> 
> We have seen that Law is not needed to reattach limbs he cut originally. Kinemon is the proof of that. As long as the person is able to get their limbs together, they can reattach the limbs them selves. Not such a hard feat for a String man.



Radio Knife


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> o_O He did. So what? Smoker's haki is > Laws? o_O But Law cut Vergo who we know has better haki then Smoker. o_O
> 
> I know Law did a much stronger slash at first, but Law did not just cut Vergo once he cut him multiple times. o_O
> 
> ...



Every DJ is not the same. Every Air Slash from Zoro is not the same. Kizarus lasers are not all the same. 

Same concept of abilitys different power between them. Law of course has stronger attacks that take more to defend against, which will continue to grow as Law gets stronger. Right now for example Jack might be able to block laws strongest attack, but a few arcs from now he gets cut in half like butter. Law did not use a Mountain buster on Smoker for whatever reason, possibly thought he might dodge it unlike the dumb brute vergo who knows


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> When was that?
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Knife



When DD said Vergo is immune to Laws cutting power. EVEN that of his DF. Does this not hint that his DF cutting power is > His normal cutting power? Or do you believe Law can cut mountains without his DF?

Radio Knife?



> "The cutting itself, like Law's regular slash attacks, is not harmful; however, it differs from them as it prevents the target from briefly being able to reattach their own body, and is meant to be a counter to any abilities where one can re-assemble themselves from Law's original amputation abilities"



Did Law not use this on DD? That being said, that's not just a regular attack like we were discussing, it needs something more, something Law may not have been able to use as easily as he could normal attacks.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Every DJ is not the same. Every Air Slash from Zoro is not the same. Kizarus lasers are not all the same.
> 
> Same concept of abilitys different power between them. Law of course has stronger attacks that take more to defend against, which will continue to grow as Law gets stronger. Right now for example Jack might be able to block laws strongest attack, but a few arcs from now he gets cut in half like butter. Law did not use a Mountain buster on Smoker for whatever reason, possibly thought he might dodge it unlike the dumb brute vergo who knows



Smoker is still a logia, perhaps Laws DF does not work so easily and Smoker and Law knows this, as such he simply did not use his simple DF ability on Smoker. As with DD, Logia's can probably reattched their own limbs easily. 

This goes along with the current discussion i am having with Gyro atm.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> When DD said Vergo is immune to Laws cutting power. EVEN that of his DF. Does this not hint that his DF cutting power is > His normal cutting power? Or do you believe Law can cut mountains without his DF?



He said his haki could protect him EVEN from Law's cutting power because it bypasses regular durability but even that is useless against a strong enough haki




> Radio Knife?
> 
> Did Law not use this on DD? That being said, that's not just a regular attack like we were discussing, it needs something more, something Law may not have been able to use as easily as he could normal attacks.



Nope, he used that on Trebol

Why didn't he use that one on Doffy then? Why did he waste it on Trebol?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> He said his haki could protect him EVEN from Law's cutting power because it bypasses regular durability but even that is useless against a strong enough haki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he did, but the moutain thing still pretty much confirms that Laws DF cutting power is > His normal.

He didn't? I see, then idk why he didn't. He didn't get a good enough chance? He simply didn't use it like DD didn't use parasite on Law? If Law tried it and failed, it would have settled this argument, but as he did not get the chance to get it off, we can only make assumptions.


----------



## SenZu (Oct 10, 2016)

No reason for me to believe Cracker can survive the mountain cutter by Law. Simply having Haki is not enough to outright tank that. Depends on the intel, but if Cracker starts off in his soldier, once Law realizes other attacks aren't getting through he cleaves his biscuit and Cracker along with it in two. He doesn't have to worry about the biscuits durability he only has one layer of defense to get through (haki) and a massive sized room slash should by all means be enough to do it. Also Cracker doesn't seem to use hardening when he defends, which only helps Law even more. 

Cracker is big on his clones and their durability, he made his entire fighting style around it. Anyone who ignores them like Law is capable of doing is an immediate threat to him, he has hinted many times and shown that he doesn't like to step outside of his fighting style which is defend with his biscuits, so much so that he would rather keep feeding Luffy more biscuits over the course of 11 hours instead of directly dealing with a fat Luffy in CQC, he simply does not like pain and doesn't take many risks, his endurance is extremely questionable for that reason but not like it really matters against Law.

No intel and I can see Law taking this, but he has to do a lot of rights and make no errors.


----------



## zoro (Oct 10, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Yes he did, but the moutain thing still pretty much confirms that Laws DF cutting power is > His normal.
> 
> He didn't? I see, then idk why he didn't. He didn't get a good enough chance? He simply didn't use it like DD didn't use parasite on Law? If Law tried it and failed, it would have settled this argument, but as he did not get the chance to get it off, we can only make assumptions.



It's not regular cutting though. The size doesn't mean it cuts better it means the room is bigger

The best assumption being that if he didn't use his most basic form of attack at all in a fight against someone he knew was a monster is probably because it was futile and he knew it


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> It's not regular cutting though. The size doesn't mean it cuts better it means the room is bigger
> 
> The best assumption being that if he didn't use his most basic form of attack at all in a fight against someone he knew was a monster is probably because it was futile and he knew it



Perhaps they are not regular, but we know Law having a bigger room does not extend the reach of his sword. That would be way too OP. As such, Law should be able to make the same reach with his sword with or without the room. Weather he can actually cut with said strike though is another matter. (Of course the room has to be bigger, Laws DF powers do not work without it.)

Maybe, but i'll wait until it was beyond reasonable doubt that Law simply did not use said attacks because of the enemies ablities aka DF powers. Rather than that persons level of haki.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 10, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Still a living being. And Issho could sense Nami's lighting so even that isn't really a requirement. Could be a devil fruit+haki move. Anyway, if it's purely a DF move he'd have to suspect that Cracker's armor isn't the real him in the first place
> 
> 
> As for another point you brought up, Doffy bested Law more than the opposite, which ended with him losing his arm. He's good at cqc but not that good (relatively). Cracker on the other hand...


On mobile so I can't type orderly. 
A.) ture that. But scan is is a df move as room is what surrounds then and allows the spatial transportation. Law may be able to use haki in conjunction but it be pretty neglible given scan can tell the placement of anything in room which is probably > his Coo range anyway. 

Doflamingo obviously bested law that wasn't my point. It was that a tired law did better vs freah mingo in cqc then Luffy did until gamma knife landed ( granted luffy never used g3/g4). Law even impaled him, cut his hand, and was able to shambles him with a rock, even in their first fight he was inches away from impaling doflas face in with MES. Law also held off multiple meteors while simeyltaneously dodging attacks from Mingo via room shambles. 

Law's major problem with Mingo was his speed, versatility, and maneuverability ( combined with dofla's experience, skill, strength, etc obviously) which is why he couldn't land hits but he gave Mingo a good fight in cqc despite being tired/injured. Cracker has amazing offense/defense but he doesn't have the same maneuverability/speed dofla has, and Law won't fight him like Luffy did. Cracker couldn't even get passed luffy/homies to get nami or theart her dor 11 hours despite having clones too. Law can one shot non haki clones, teleport them, use surrrounding water, etc. He doesn't need yonko level strength/speed given his teleporting and duranignoring so haki and being severly outspeed are his major weaknesses.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 10, 2016)

The most logical assumption would be that Law's attacks can be blocked by defense, just like every other character's. If a character has a high enough defense, Law's frontal attacks won't work, and he'll have to work around their guard somehow. Vergo's defense wasn't enough to stop Law's big head on slash, which is why he got cut in half. Law figured Doflamingo's defense was enough to stop his big slash though, which is why he didn't use it against him. Law had no real reason to use his big slash against Smoker, which is why he didn't. If it doesn't work like this, Law could just one-shot anyone, which is obviously not the case. 

Cracker's defense seems to be around Doflamingo's level, which means that Law can't just one-shot him. He would probably lose.


----------



## SenZu (Oct 10, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Law figured Doflamingo's defense was enough to stop his big slash though, which is why he didn't use it against him. Law had no real reason to use his big slash against Smoker, which is why he didn't. If it doesn't work like this, Law could just one-shot anyone, which is obviously not the case.
> 
> Cracker's defense seems to be around Doflamingo's level, which means that Law can't just one-shot him. He would probably lose.


No, Law made that massive room twice. Once against Vergo, the other time against Doflamingo. The reason he didn't go with his mountain range slash against Mingo was simply because it is non lethal. He wanted to kill Doflamingo with no doubts. Gamma Knife > Massive slash in lethality. Law wanted Doflamingo dead, not split in two.

No reason to believe Doflamingo would not be in two if he went for the slash instead of Gamma Knife.

Smoker with weaker Haki (than Vergo) could block Law's regular room slashes, Doflamingo could do the same, Cracker can do the same, even Vergo (obviously if his haki > Smoker) can do the same. The mountain slash is a different thing altogether.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Just going to post this here from Gyro's profile. i think it adds to the discussion. 

Smoker as a Logia, is able to put himself back together again just like DD can. 

You gotta admit, it's a little suspect that the people Law does not use his DF on just so happen to be people that SHOULD be able to reattach their limbs after Law cuts them off.

Heck, Law using Radio Knife on someone HE THOUGHT was a logia helps this argument even further. Only Radio Knife did not have the desired effect that Law wished for because said opp was not in fact a logia. Knowledge that just so happens to help Law out later on when he oneshot Trebol with a normal cutting attack. (Which also helps my other claim that Law is trying to actually cut DD normally rather than using his DF.)


----------



## Dunno (Oct 10, 2016)

SenZu said:


> No, Law made that massive room twice. Once against Vergo, the other time against Doflamingo. The reason he didn't go with his mountain range slash against Mingo was simply because it is non lethal. He wanted to kill Doflamingo with no doubts. Gamma Knife > Massive slash in lethality. Law wanted Doflamingo dead, not split in two.
> 
> No reason to believe Doflamingo would not be in two if he went for the slash instead of Gamma Knife.
> 
> Smoker with weaker Haki (than Vergo) could block Law's regular room slashes, Doflamingo could do the same, Cracker can do the same, even Vergo (obviously if his haki > Smoker) can do the same. The mountain slash is a different thing altogether.



He could just kill Doflamingo after the big slash if he wanted to. Anyway, he didn't use Gamma Knife right off the bat either, because he figured Doflamingo could defend against it if he did. He waited until he could catch his opponent off-guard with whatever attack he used, and most likely because it gave him the best chance at winning. 

I'm not saying that Law can't split Doflamingo in two with his mountain slash, just that he can't do it if Doflamingo is defending against if properly. He needed to catch Doflamingo off-guard with Gamma Knife, and he needs to do it with his mountain slash as well. Otherwise, why wouldn't he just have used Gamma Knife or Mountain Slash right off the bat and defeated (and then proceeded to kill) Doflamingo instantly?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 10, 2016)

Dunno said:


> He could just kill Doflamingo after the big slash if he wanted to.



How? DD just strings him self back together afterwards. o_O That big slash is not Radio Knife, it does not stop people capable of it from putting them selves back together.


----------



## SenZu (Oct 10, 2016)

Dunno said:


> He could just kill Doflamingo after the big slash if he wanted to. Anyway, he didn't use Gamma Knife right off the bat either, because he figured Doflamingo could defend against it if he did. He waited until he could catch his opponent off-guard with whatever attack he used, and most likely because it gave him the best chance at winning.
> 
> I'm not saying that Law can't split Doflamingo in two with his mountain slash, just that he can't do it if Doflamingo is defending against if properly. He needed to catch Doflamingo off-guard with Gamma Knife, and he needs to do it with his mountain slash as well. Otherwise, why wouldn't he just have used Gamma Knife or Mountain Slash right off the bat and defeated (and then proceeded to kill) Doflamingo instantly?


Because he wanted to guarantee it lands 100%. Hence he waited when Doflamingo was completely offguard, a basic battle tactic.

Law made his room that big while keeping it a secret () , if Doflamingo saw a massive room, he would automatically be on his heels.

Also the mountain slash is a splitting technique, it does not guarantee victory or death for Mingo (anything can happen for example Doflamingo putting himself back as stated above). Law was going for the kill. Gamma Knife aims to kill.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 10, 2016)

Cracker wins with mid to high difficulty IMO.  Law doesn't necessarily have to have superior Haki to Cracker to cut his Biscuit Soldiers.  However, I do think that Cracker's Armanent Haki is around a good deal superior to Law's.


----------



## Monstar6 (Oct 11, 2016)

Cracker wins Low diff.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 11, 2016)

Law takes it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> How? DD just strings him self back together afterwards. o_O That big slash is not Radio Knife, it does not stop people capable of it from putting them selves back together.



I doubt it's that easy. Doflamingo could stitch his organs together, but the are small and they took conventional damage. I imagine that if you simply put to parts separated by Law together, they wouldn't just connect and work properly again. If Vergo's upper body for example would have landed on top of his legs after Law's cut, they would have still been separated. So DD could stitch his two parts together, but I don't think that he would be able to control any other part than the one with his head on it. 



SenZu said:


> Because he wanted to guarantee it lands 100%. Hence he waited when Doflamingo was completely offguard, a basic battle tactic.
> 
> Law made his room that big while keeping it a secret () , if Doflamingo saw a massive room, he would automatically be on his heels.
> 
> Also the mountain slash is a splitting technique, it does not guarantee victory or death for Mingo (anything can happen for example Doflamingo putting himself back as stated above). Law was going for the kill. Gamma Knife aims to kill.



This is exactly what I'm talking about. Law needed to catch Doflamingo off-guard, which is why he fought as he did. If his moves were unstoppable, he wouldn't need this kind of tactic, especially not since he lost an arm as well as his ability to fight to get the hit in. If he thought he had a good chance of beating Doflamingo in one move straight up, it would have been better to take the chance, and the still be able to fight if it failed. 

Now, when it comes to this Cracker fight, I think it's basically the same thing. He can't just straight up cut Cracker, because Cracker is too powerful. He needs to catch him off-guard in some way, which will be harder without any other character distracting. I think Cracker would have the advantage, because of raw power, just like Doflamingo had a decisive advantage against Law and Luffy.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 11, 2016)

Law fares better than Luffy due to his abilities, in my opinion. Would probably be a solid high-diff fight


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 11, 2016)

I think law has a chance here!


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Every DJ is not the same. Every Air Slash from Zoro is not the same. Kizarus lasers are not all the same.
> 
> Same concept of abilitys different power between them. Law of course has stronger attacks that take more to defend against, which will continue to grow as Law gets stronger. Right now for example Jack might be able to block laws strongest attack, but a few arcs from now he gets cut in half like butter. Law did not use a Mountain buster on Smoker for whatever reason, possibly thought he might dodge it unlike the dumb brute vergo who knows


No. Law has spatial manipulation. Durabilty means jackshit in front of him as evidenced by him lol cutting seastone which even negates devil fruits and his harder than diamond. The only defense is Haki or outspeeding his attack speed/reactions evidenced by Doflamingo thinking Vergo's Haki was good enough (we know haki can defend against DF's inhrenetly if haki is strong enough evidenced by Luffy vs  Caeser) and Doflamingo beating LAw without explcit COA hardening.

Law cannot up his spatial cutting. There is no physical breaking of molecular bonds consistent with cutting something. He is seperating the space keeping the molecules in place. The only thing he can enhance his the skill with haki he can use to bypass someone elses haki.

Last point: Law didn't use mountain cutter on smoker for obvious reasons. The mountain slash was not because Law needed obscene destructive capability to beat Vergo...Only Haki...The mountain slash was killing two birds with one stone. A.) Beating Vergo's Haki defense to allow spatial manipulation to take effect and split Vergo in two, and B.) To completely destroy the SAD factory. Inanimate objects retain damage once damaged from Room unlike living beings evidenced by Smoker's warships and SAD factory in comparison to Vergo and Smokers Fodder after being cut.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 11, 2016)

And ladies and gentleman Law officially surpasses Zoro as most wanked character 
Law obviously is a tier above Luffy and Zoro as by general consensus Cracker mid diffs either of them.
I always knew it that Law could have solo'd DD.
Obviously there is no weakness to Law as his hax doesn't care opponents tier.
Hell Law can probably one shot WB.
He isn't a fast character after all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2016)

Leave it to Amol to strawman and shitpost like no tomorrow. 
A.) Not all battles are A>B>C. Law can have an easier fight vs someone in comparison to Luffy and still be weaker overall to Luffy.
B.) Besides Haki, yes, durability means shit to spatial manipulation. Catch up on your power awareness.
C.) Law has reactions good enough to keep up physically with DD physically and his fast attacks at point blank range like overheat (Which crossed Km's in seconds) which law caught with his sword alone. Added with his meteor reaction feat and telportaiton (which is instant if you didn't know), and yes he is one of the fastest characters. 

Remind me why what Cracker did to base fat luffy and base Nami

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 11, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> *No. Law has spatial manipulation. Durabilty means jackshit in front of him as evidenced by him lol cutting seastone which even negates devil fruits and his harder than diamond*. The only defense is Haki or outspeeding his attack speed/reactions evidenced by Doflamingo thinking Vergo's Haki was good enough (we know haki can defend against DF's inhrenetly if haki is strong enough evidenced by Luffy vs  Caeser) and Doflamingo beating LAw without explcit COA hardening.
> 
> Law cannot up his spatial cutting. There is no physical breaking of molecular bonds consistent with cutting something. He is seperating the space keeping the molecules in place. The only thing he can enhance his the skill with haki he can use to bypass someone elses haki.
> 
> Last point: Law didn't use mountain cutter on smoker for obvious reasons. The mountain slash was not because Law needed obscene destructive capability to beat Vergo...Only Haki...The mountain slash was killing two birds with one stone. A.) Beating Vergo's Haki defense to allow spatial manipulation to take effect and split Vergo in two, and B.) To completely destroy the SAD factory. Inanimate objects retain damage once damaged from Room unlike living beings evidenced by Smoker's warships and SAD factory in comparison to Vergo and Smokers Fodder after being cut.



Not sure where in my post i said otherwise to the bold. Yes Durability is irrelevant to Law because he is using Spatial manipulation like you said, he is not actually cutting or even hurting anyone for that matter when he cuts them.

Your free to believe that. I don't think thats the case.

Possibly who knows.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> And ladies and gentleman Law officially surpasses Zoro as most wanked character
> Law obviously is a tier above Luffy and Zoro as by general consensus Cracker mid diffs either of them.
> I always knew it that Law could have solo'd DD.
> Obviously there is no weakness to Law as his hax doesn't care opponents tier.
> ...


It's a match-up difference. Not everything is power-level related. I do think Law loses, but his ability stand much better chance than pure physical fighters like Luffy or Zoro


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah Law has the means to beat Cracker cause he's got the hax but his haki shouldn't be sufficient enough to give him a complete win.

Having an op hax fruit is good and all but you have to back it up with haki good enough to harm stronger opponents.


----------



## Amol (Oct 11, 2016)

Kaiser said:


> It's a match-up difference. Not everything is power-level related.


I am aware of that.
But you see this whole argument about match up has became stale.
Nowadays people use it whenever it suits them. I have been two years on this forum and I have seen this matchup argument in every single Law thread.
Take this thread only, Law has no match up advantage over Cracker whatsoever. He is a long range fighter with way way way superior haki than Law(which somehow doesn't matter here). He holds advantage here. Not Law.
But here we are.
Apparently Law has matchup advantage over everyone and their mothers.


> I do think Law loses, but his ability stand much better chance than pure physical fighters like Luffy or Zoro


That I agree but only upto certain limit.
You don't go from Mid diff to victory because of it. There is limit for everything.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Dunno said:


> I doubt it's that easy. Doflamingo could stitch his organs together, but the are small and they took conventional damage. I imagine that if you simply put to parts separated by Law together, they wouldn't just connect and work properly again. If Vergo's upper body for example would have landed on top of his legs after Law's cut, they would have still been separated. So DD could stitch his two parts together, but I don't think that he would be able to control any other part than the one with his head on it.



What happened with Kinemon says other wise.

It's a known fact that Law is not actually even needed to put the body parts he cuts up back together.

So yes, it really would be that easy. >_>


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> And ladies and gentleman Law officially surpasses Zoro as most wanked character
> Law obviously is a tier above Luffy and Zoro as by general consensus Cracker mid diffs either of them.
> I always knew it that Law could have solo'd DD.
> Obviously there is no weakness to Law as his hax doesn't care opponents tier.
> ...



Oh ffs grow up...

Law can fking teleport to the real Cracker, he is one of a couple people that is capable of doing this, if Cracker's endurance is as shit as some people think, guess what that means? 

Not everything is about your damn fking tiers. 

If Laws hax is useless then guess what that means? Law is useless vs anyone above top yonko commander because his abilities outside of his fruit don't match up. Make Zoro immune to Laws fruit via "Better haki" then Zoro would legit mid dif Law. Never mind Cracker 

With Law it's his hax works and you have a fking problem on your hands, or his hax means shit and it's a low dif fight.

A fight with Law and Cracker cannot be mid dif.

Think Cracker clone vs base Luffy but the whole fight going that way.

With Law it's hax works, as such he gives any character significantly stronger than M3 level higher dif than Luffy or Zoro.

Or Hax does not work, as such he gives any character significantly stronger than M3 level less dif than Luffy or Zoro.

It's high or Low if Luffy and Zoro gives mid dif, not Mid.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> And ladies and gentleman Law officially surpasses Zoro as most wanked character
> Law obviously is a tier above Luffy and Zoro as by general consensus Cracker mid diffs either of them.
> I always knew it that Law could have solo'd DD.
> Obviously there is no weakness to Law as his hax doesn't care opponents tier.
> ...



Depends on the circumstances. If Squardo can land an attack on Marineford Whitebeard, I wouldn't be surprised if Law can do the same with someone reasonably strong distracting WB. And Gamma Knife is going to do a lot more damage than what Squardo had done.

By the way, Marineford Whitebeard isn't fast. He's physically slow with bad striking speed and pathetic reflexes. Merely a walking endurance tank with great offensive abilities


----------



## Amol (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Oh ffs grow up...
> 
> Law can fking teleport to the real Cracker, he is one of a couple people that is capable of doing this, if Cracker's endurance is as shit as some people think, guess what that means?
> 
> ...


Calm the fuck down.
You are embarrassing yourself.
I mocked Law fanboys. You took offense. Not really my problem.
And maybe post more coherently next time. It will help if you are not behaving like a ... well you know.
Most of the post consists unintelligent ranting anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 11, 2016)

And now apparently Law even stands a chance against WB according to King Itachi.
Not sure whether I should laugh or despair at the lowering IQ level of this place.


----------



## giantbiceps (Oct 11, 2016)

Ryuzaki said:


> Law takes it for obvious reasons.



This


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> Calm the fuck down.
> You are embarrassing yourself.
> I mocked Law fanboys. You took offense. Not really my problem.
> And maybe post more coherently next time. It will help if you are not behaving like a ... well you know.
> Most of the post consists unintelligent ranting anyway.



Maybe you might want to reread your own post of you clearly all most bursting and then reread mine. I am embarrassing my self? Please...

Says the person that always just goes by his tier list. You probably check it every time you come into a new thread. 

*I place A character next to B and C character, anyone that says A character does better than B and C in any shape or form are clearly wrong no matter the match up difference or move sets of the people involved.*

Please... and i am "unintelligent ranting"


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> And now apparently Law even stands a chance against WB according to King Itachi.
> Not sure whether I should laugh or despair at the lowering IQ level of this place.



Even if Squardo is stronger than Law, I doubt his attack speed is so far above Law's. And my post was based on a scenario of someone distracting WB for a short time. Luffy or Zoro can likely distract WB long enough for Law to land Gamma Knife. WB would probably take the two down with him before he goes down himself, but match-up really matters in One Piece. Heck, match-up is why Cracker was struggling just recently.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 11, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Base Luffy was getting his shit punched in by Fresh Mingo, and Law was parrying Mingo and even bested him in CqC. It took Luffy G4 to get the right power to speed skill to land a significant hit on Post gamma knife Mingo. You made bruh


Law bested what?Doflamingo was overwhelming the crap out of him and Law only landed a hit because Doflamingo wasn't focused.Doflamingo beat the shit out of Law without Awakening.

Luffy's speed was fine he just didn't have the power to deal with Doflamingo.G4 was beating the crap out of Doflamingo though 



> On a more serious and related note, Law has the best speed feat in the verse alongside Mingo, and Mingo has shown much quicker in CqC than Cracker. I don't see how Cracker rushes Law and breaks the space before he starts getting spatially fucked with.



Are you an idiot?G2 Luffy blitzed Doflamingo once,G4 was overwhelming Doflamingo and Cracker was more than capable at reacting to it.Law does not compare,deal with it.The same combination that almost fodderized non G4 Luffy will destroy the absolute living shit ofLaw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 11, 2016)

Also I like how you fuckers speak crap about Cracker's durability.Do you realize the kind of attack that he lost to?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Also I like how you fuckers speak crap about Cracker's durability.Do you realize the kind of attack that he lost to?



It's the Clones that have the durability. o_O


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 11, 2016)

Cracker low-mid diffs. Like the other SN's on Law's lvl.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 11, 2016)

Law has a 0% chance to win. There is no way he can do what Luffy and Nami did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Maybe you might want to reread your own post of you clearly all most bursting and then reread mine. I am embarrassing my self? Please...
> 
> Says the person that always just goes by his tier list. You probably check it every time you come into a new thread.
> 
> ...


Strawman.
Ad Hominem.
And inability to read.
Great.
See the very first post I made in this thread.
I am arguing that Law does not have any match up advantage here. It is other way around. Cracker hard counters Law. And haki actually matters like it or not.
And yet you keep harping about tiers to get 'moral' high ground. Peer Pressure doesn't work on me.
I get that match ups can make fight easier or difficult.	But on same time I also acknowledge that even benefits from match up advantages has limits.
You treat it like no limit fallacy.
It doesn't work like that.
Only outright DF weakness can make that huge difference which is not the case here.
So even if Law has match up advantage over Cracker(which he doesn't), it would only help him in increasing diff(mid to high).
Learn to comprehend	an argument before having a pointless emotional outburst.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> Strawman.
> Ad Hominem.
> And inability to read.
> Great.
> ...



Whatever. >_>

And just how does Cracker hard counter Law? Last i checked Law is the one that can teleport, and not just him self either. That automatically gives him a hard advantage over most anyone that uses puppets or other things to fight. Just look at all the examples in all manga throughout history where someone uses other things to battle but then all of a sudden, the person they are fighting is capable of bypassing said puppets and attacks them directly. Wanna know what happens? Yea, they get fucked up. EVERY SINGLE TIME!

Pretty much, because you brought up Luffy and Zoro as in because they are on the same tier, Law cannot possibly do better. Don't want someone using tiers against you? Then don't bring up stupid shit like that. 

The weakness of someone that uses puppets to fight for them, is anyone that can directly get past them.  This is classic throughout all battles that happens when someone uses puppets to fight.

And that's what i said.

Yea, ditto.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Law has a 0% chance to win. There is no way he can do what Luffy and Nami did.



How come? The fact Luffy was easily able to handle the clones when they became soft shows directly it was not just Crackers haki that made it so difficult for Luffy to harm them. It was actually mostly the durability the the clones Cracker was using.

If it's not the haki but the durability, that means Law is actually perfect for this match up.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 11, 2016)

Law a more wanked character than Zoro? Come one now


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> How come? The fact Luffy was easily able to handle the clones when they became soft shows directly it was not just Crackers haki that made it so difficult for Luffy to harm them. It was actually mostly the durability the the clones Cracker was using.
> 
> If it's not the haki but the durability, that means Law is actually perfect for this match up.


 Law wouldn't be able to handle their speed and power regardless if his hatsu works on them or not


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Law wouldn't be able to handle their speed and power regardless if his hatsu works on them or not



Perhaps, i already said in the OP that i think this battle all depends on if Law can get past the armor.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Perhaps, i already said in the OP that i think this battle all depends on if Law can get past the armor.


 What do you personally think? Or are you undecided?


----------



## zoro (Oct 11, 2016)

Reminder, keep it civil people


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

xmysticgohanx said:


> What do you personally think? Or are you undecided?



Idk. I mainly only makes threads where i am undecided. But i do believe that if Law can find the real Cracker, that he can win.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> What happened with Kinemon says other wise.
> 
> It's a known fact that Law is not actually even needed to put the body parts he cuts up back together.
> 
> So yes, it really would be that easy. >_>



Well, then Cracker could just put himself together even if he got cut.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Well, then Cracker could just put himself together even if he got cut.



... Are you really that desperate? Do i really have to explain... nvm i know who i am talking to. >_> 

He does not have Strings to pull him self back together, nor a Logia boddie that can easily change form to quickily grab the part of the body that was chopped off by Law. Law gains control of the parts he cuts up. Also Law literally has a move called Radio Knife to use on people that can put them selves back together. Cracker is not one of these people however.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> ... Are you really that desperate? Do i really have to explain... nvm i know who i am talking to. >_>
> 
> He does not have Strings to pull him self back together, nor a Logia boddie that can easily change form to quickily grab the part of the body that was chopped off by Law. Law gains control of the parts he cuts up. Also Law literally has a move called Radio Knife to use on people that can put them selves back together. Cracker is not one of these people however.



Kinemon is not one of those people either. And Cracker has biscuit soldiers who could grab his parts and put them together just as easily as Doflamingo could with his strings or random logia could with their logia bodies.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 11, 2016)

Amol said:


> And ladies and gentleman Law officially surpasses Zoro as most wanked character
> Law obviously is a tier above *Luffy and Zoro as by general consensus Cracker mid diffs either of them*.
> I always knew it that Law could have solo'd DD.
> Obviously there is no weakness to Law as his hax doesn't care opponents tier.
> ...



General consensus mid diffs? Link a poll or stfu holy shit. 

There is no reality where Oda makes Cracker mid diff Luffy at this point in the story, when he is fighting someone far far stronger in Kaido next arc. Zoro was cutting mountain sized Golems but I'm sure he can't cut Cracker clones right? 

All you do is insult any one who disagrees with with lovely phrases like ''delusional fanboy'' while spewing unsubstantiated rubbish.

Please give any proof that Cracker has superior CoA ''way way way'' above Law. The translation was Luffy saying he has tough armament, that's all. Vergo also thought he was the man in CoA until he got cut in half.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Kinemon is not one of those people either. And Cracker has biscuit soldiers who could grab his parts and put them together just as easily as Doflamingo could with his strings or random logia could with their logia bodies.



Kinemon got his body back together because Law was not there. >_> Everyone can put their body back together if given the chance, but guess what? No one has done it yet.

DD can do it because he can literally string him self back together, a Logia like Smoker can do it because Smoker can literally disperse his entire body and marge the cut parts that way. But even they can't do it if Law lands a Radio Knife because that's a move specifically for logia's or anyone else able to put them selves back together despite Law being there.

*Calming down, no reason to get riled up.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not sure where in my post i said otherwise to the bold. Yes Durability is irrelevant to Law because he is using Spatial manipulation like you said, he is not actually cutting or even hurting anyone for that matter when he cuts them.
> 
> Your free to believe that. I don't think thats the case.
> 
> Possibly who knows.


What do you mean bruh>? Law went into the factory with the intention of destroying it, and Vergo was the one who stopped him and started the unfair fight there. Law's mountain slash was once again the first time he had his heart back vs vergo and the reason he chose a 360 sweeping swing and made room that big was to destroy the factory.



White Hawk said:


> Law bested what?Doflamingo was overwhelming the crap out of him and Law only landed a hit because Doflamingo wasn't focused.Doflamingo beat the shit out of Law without Awakening.
> 
> Luffy's speed was fine he just didn't have the power to deal with Doflamingo.G4 was beating the crap out of Doflamingo though
> 
> ...


A.) No. Law was injrued and tired from dodging meteors/attacks from Dofla and fighting him earlier that day which you always omit. When Dofla approached Law, LAw constantly defended himself, and did well for being in a lower tier and non CqC fighter when in a 1v1 vs Dofla. Luffy consistently got tore up when Dofla was not effected by Gamma knife...

In Dofla's room, Dofla reacted to and lol blocked a G2 storm with his cape...then tied Luffy up, slashed him, and threw his ass out the window. The second time he watched law cut up trebol, and let doflamingo attack him from a position right next to Luffy, and then Dofla's clone cold cocked Luffy with a kick and curbstomped him though the floor. Meanwhile, Tired Law was fighting real Dofla and impaled, cut his hand, and was parrying him. I don't wanna hear that Doflamingo suddenly let himself get impaled solely because Law mentioned the D's. It was relevant but you can't just take all credit from Law. That's ridiculous.

To your other point, you act like Dofla without awakening isn't strong...Healthy Dofla would fuck Luffy up if he doesn't have G4 even barring awakening for Dofla 
B.) Luffy couldn't even blitz post Gamma knife Dofla as the latter was putting up Haki defenses and lol'ing at G2 attacks to his stitched organs, and lol dodging G3 attacks. Luffy never hit a healthy Dofla lmao. 

Obviously G4 was stomping, but funny part is that post Gamma knife Dofla was still taking multiple of those hits, and was only finally out of commission in the final hit


----------



## Dunno (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Kinemon got his body back together because Law was not there. >_> Everyone can put their body back together if given the chance, but guess what? No one has done it yet.
> 
> DD can do it because he can literally string him self back together, a Logia like Smoker can do it because Smoker can literally disperse his entire body and marge the cut parts that way. But even they can't do it if Law lands a Radio Knife because that's a move specifically for logia's or anyone else able to put them selves back together despite Law being there.
> 
> *Calming down, no reason to get riled up.



Stringing himself back together accomplishes nothing except putting his parts together, something that Cracker could just as easily handle with a couple of biscuit soldiers. If that is enough to actually connect the parts, then Cracker can do it just as well as Doflamingo. Smoker might have an even easier time though, I can agree with that.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 11, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Stringing himself back together accomplishes nothing except putting his parts together, something that Cracker could just as easily handle with a couple of biscuit soldiers. If that is enough to actually connect the parts, then Cracker can do it just as well as Doflamingo. Smoker might have an even easier time though, I can agree with that.



No no cannot. 

You are legit claiming that Cracker can make biscuit solders grab his parts and put him self back together while Law his making the halves of his body float in the fking air, as easy as DD can make Strings from his two severed parts and quickly reattach them. 

Whatever, i am done with you.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 11, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No no cannot.
> 
> You are legit claiming that Cracker can make biscuit solders grab his parts and put him self back together while Law his making the halves of his body float in the fking air, as easy as DD can make Strings from his two severed parts and quickly reattach them.
> 
> Whatever, i am done with you.



Either that or he could make some dough to glue himself together or whatever. Either way, Law couldn't use any of his abilities to straight up one-shot Doflamingo, and there's no reason to believe he could do so with Cracker either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew8324 (Oct 12, 2016)

Law could use Takt to float the Biscuit clones. Along with the fact he her hits Cracker main body with a Scapel or Gamma Knife its OVER.
Law is a distance fighter however his strongest moves require EXTREME close range and if Doffy who is physically lacking compared to Cracker can keep up this is hard. I lean more towards Cracker but Law could pull it off so I'll give a fraction

Cracker>6/10
Law>4/10


----------



## Amol (Oct 12, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Whatever. >_>
> 
> And just how does Cracker hard counter Law? Last i checked Law is the one that can teleport, and not just him self either. That automatically gives him a hard advantage over most anyone that uses puppets or other things to fight. Just look at all the examples in all manga throughout history where someone uses other things to battle but then all of a sudden, the person they are fighting is capable of bypassing said puppets and attacks them directly. Wanna know what happens? Yea, they get fucked up. EVERY SINGLE TIME!


Where to start ?
Hmm.. Lets start with your assumption of Cracker being a puppeteer. He isn't. Atleast not in traditional sense. Being a puppeteer means having puppets stronger than yourself. That is not the case with Cracker. His real body is stronger than his clones. It has the best feat that clones simply does not have.
He actually reacted and wounded Boundman. Same who was playing volleyball with DD in Dressrosa.
So your entire Naruto analogy spectacular fails.
Second, 'Law can teleport hence he has advantage'.
Law can teleport against ANY opponent. So exactly why it gives him advantage over Cracker?
Like I just proved that Cracker is fast and agile enough to react to G4.
Law's teleportation didn't help him against DD. He needed lots of distractions, mind games, help from Luffy and playing possum to land hit on DD despite having that so called teleportation. DD was physically beating Law and somehow his teleportation didn't help him there.
Cracker who by feats physically superior to DD and has better haki(wounding G4) is suddenly at disadvantage against Law?
Give me a break.
Your problem lies with the fact you think real Cracker is some weakling(it shows by your whole puppeteer analogy)._ Luffy even with G4 didn't manage to land a single hit on real Cracker for 11    hours despite having help from * living moving forest * aka complete battleground control and *Cracker's natural weakness aka water aka Nami.*_
But of course Cracker is suddenly at disadvantage because Law has lolteleportation?


> Pretty much, because you brought up Luffy and Zoro as in because they are on the same tier, Law cannot possibly do better. Don't want someone using tiers against you? Then don't bring up stupid shit like that.


~snip~ flaming
I never said Law can't do better than Luffy or Zoro. That is a straw man from you. *I said there is limit how much better he can do than them*. Or do you no longer believe in No Limit Fallacy?
Tiers are essential part of One Piece battledome. Deal with it or get the hell out here. Frankly you used
Tiers argument more than me. For me it was a side argument.


> The weakness of someone that uses puppets to fight for them, is anyone that can directly get past them.


You would have had a point if Cracker really was a puppeteer and his real body was weak. Your moronic argument depends upon that moronic logic. Even if Law gets past clones he still has to deal with real  Cracker who you know has superior haki(which is the only defense against Law's DF or do you perhaps believe there is no defense against Law's DF?) and stats superior to DD.
If you believe  Law will have easier time with Cracker just because he got past Cracker's clones then you lack reading comprehension and are beyond help.


> This is classic throughout all battles that happens when someone uses puppets to fight.


Your flawed analogy not mine.
You need to tone down your self righteous attitude and emotional outburst. It is annoying.
We are discussing fictional characters here. No need to get that emotional.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 12, 2016)

Amol said:


> Your flawed analogy not mine.
> You need to tone down your self righteous attitude and emotional outburst. It is annoying.
> We are discussing fictional characters here. No need to get that emotional.



That's hilarious coming from you of all people. You have to be one of the most butt hurt posters in this section when someone doesn't have an opinion that aligns with your own. I know from the many negs and passive-aggressive statements.

Talk about emotional outbursts...


----------



## Amol (Oct 12, 2016)

No King Itachi I negged you because you are a troll.
You actually thinks WB aka WSM can get low diff'd.
Or Akainu
Or any Admiral.
I rest my case.
But please do continue to whine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 12, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Just going to post this here from Gyro's profile. i think it adds to the discussion.
> 
> Smoker as a Logia, is able to put himself back together again just like DD can.
> 
> ...




Law definitely used the splitting slashes on smoker and DD. You could see when they got deflected and cut objects never the less.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 12, 2016)

Scan and Switch completely Trolls Cracker.

All law has to do is Switch himself with Cracker after his main soldier swings sword.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tenma (Oct 12, 2016)

Doffy dominated Law because he was an extremely well rounded and skilled fighter even outside of DF abilities. Cracker hasn't shown enough feats nor engages in a fighting style that would encourage me to view him this way. His advantage over Luffy was because Luffy couldn't get past his defense of biscuit soldiers- here, Law can just teleport right past them to him, or teleport Cracker away from his position. Let's face it, Law's a terrible match for him.

Cracker's definitely _stronger _than Law- but we should know better than to dismiss DF matchups so quickly from the last fight. The bulk of Cracker's strength lies in his defense, which Law can bypass with ease.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 12, 2016)

Amol said:


> No King Itachi I negged you because you are a troll.
> You actually thinks WB aka WSM can get low diff'd.
> Or Akainu
> Or any Admiral.
> ...



One neg? XD
You've been negging me over the past two years and criticizing anyone who holds an opinion that you feel is outlandish. And I'm the one whining? I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy when you blame Juvia of having emotional outbursts. Going off about my rankings and the fact that you're so bothered by the way I rank characters is evidence in and of itself.

Even you know that I don't single people out and violently criticize their opinions around here. Arguing a point is one thing, but you bring it to a personal level.


----------



## Amol (Oct 12, 2016)

Or Marco can beat Big Mom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yuki (Oct 12, 2016)

Amol said:


> Where to start ?
> Hmm.. Lets start with your assumption of Cracker being a puppeteer. He isn't. Atleast not in traditional sense. Being a puppeteer means having puppets stronger than yourself. That is not the case with Cracker. His real body is stronger than his clones. It has the best feat that clones simply does not have.
> He actually reacted and wounded Boundman. Same who was playing volleyball with DD in Dressrosa.
> So your entire Naruto analogy spectacular fails.
> ...



Cracker is a puppeteer. He uses his clones to fight for him most of the time, in 11 hours he didn't even try once to engage on Luffy and the second he did he got shat on. There is a reason for this.

Crackers offence is better, but his durability is clearly not. He also has shit as all hell endurance. Remember endurance is the beating you can take WHILE taking a beating. Cracker is featless in this and has downright stated him self that he cannot indure pain.

DD is not Cracker and Cracker is not DD. Teleportation was not so effective vs DD as it is vs Cracker because DD while he can make and fight with a clone, does not depend on them. Law can teleport past Crackers clones and FORCE a battle with Cracker in his own main body. Law has shown reactions capable of going toe to toe with full HP DD for an extended period of time despite being wounded him self. Also, how is Cracker physically better than DD? Last i saw we have only one attack from Cracker him self, the thing that owned Luffy was Cracker's armor and he didn'tdo anything that DD did not do while he was at full health.

No i don't think Cracker is a weakling, i think if someone gets past his clones, his so far shown main sourse of strength, that they can do a hell of a lot better than someone who can't. Simple right? 

Pretty much, because Teleportation gets Law past Crackers clones and into direct confrontation to Crackers real body.  I can say this all night Amol.

"Do you perhaps have down syndrome?" ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME! Reported.

You said. and i quote. "Law obviously is a tier above Luffy and Zoro as by general consensus Cracker mid diffs either of them."

, guess what that means? You don't think Law can do better than either of them. 

He is a puppeteer and his real body has no durability feats and his endurance for all intents and purposes is pretty low because of what he said about him and pain. Guess what Amol? People use Armor for a reason.  Why would Cracker need an armor if his real body is just as durable or even more so.  Guess what that means? 

Sure/ 

Says you?  Give me a break.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## GucciBandana (Oct 14, 2016)

Josh said:


> Law gets rekt. This is like saying Law can beat Jozu because he can by pass Jozu's diamond. cracker isn't a one hit wonder.


 I don't have a problem seeing law beating Jozu.
Law only fear logia and speedsters of the same tier.


----------



## GucciBandana (Oct 14, 2016)

Saying cracker has better haki than doffy because he cut bound man arm is like saying Jozu has better haki than white beard because he made aokiji bleed.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2016)

GucciBandana said:


> I don't have a problem seeing law beating Jozu.
> Law only fear logia and speedsters of the same tier.


Jozu = speedster above his tier


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 15, 2016)

Scan + shambles + ganma knife = game over for Cracker.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## giantbiceps (Oct 15, 2016)

Zuhaitz said:


> Scan + shambles + ganma knife = game over for Cracker.



Law is OP


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 15, 2016)

Law has one of the two or three best Devil Fruits out there. Him possessing an advantage against a lot of opponents because of it's abilities shouldn't come as much of a surprise


----------



## GucciBandana (Oct 16, 2016)

Josh said:


> Jozu = speedster above his tier



Jozu is the same tier as law, and not a speedster for laws reaction time and accuracy.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2016)

GucciBandana said:


> Jozu is the same tier as law, and not a speedster for laws reaction time and accuracy.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 18, 2016)

Josh said:


>



I must have missed something?

Law was keeping up with a Marine Admiral and Doflamingo but Jozu, a brawler is going to blitz him?

Is Jozu blitzing Fujitora ,since Fuji didn't blitz Law?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> I must have missed something?
> 
> Law was keeping up with a Marine Admiral and Doflamingo but Jozu, a brawler is going to blitz him?
> 
> Is Jozu blitzing Fujitora ,since Fuji didn't blitz Law?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 18, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> I must have missed something?
> 
> Law was keeping up with a Marine Admiral and Doflamingo but Jozu, a brawler is going to blitz him?
> 
> Is Jozu blitzing Fujitora ,since Fuji didn't blitz Law?


> keeping up

he could barely run from them 
Jozu has shown he can hold his own against someone like Aokiji and Law couldn't against Doflamingo


----------



## Yuki (Oct 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> > keeping up
> 
> he could barely run from them
> Jozu has shown he can hold his own against someone like Aokiji and Law couldn't against Doflamingo



No, he only got away.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No, he only got away.


come again?


----------



## Yuki (Oct 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> come again?



Law, he got away from DD and Fugi even though both of them were chasing him down. 

Law while badly injured then kept up with DD speed wise for an entire fight until he was beat by being purely outmatched in every other area.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Law, he got away from DD and Fugi even though both of them were chasing him down.
> 
> Law while badly injured then kept up with DD speed wise for an entire fight until he was beat by being purely outmatched in every other area.


How did he run away when he ended up being chased all the way to dressrosa then shot unconscious?
So basically he was running for his dear life when neither fuji nor doffy wanted to kill him and fuji wasn't even taking the job seriously and only used long-range attacks


----------



## Yuki (Oct 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> How did he run away when he ended up being chased all the way to dressrosa then shot unconscious?
> So basically he was running for his dear life when neither fuji nor doffy wanted to kill him and fuji wasn't even taking the job seriously and only used long-range attacks



Law did get away. He then intervened while DD was about to oneshot Sanji and then as Fugi was not around Law decided heck why not lets fight.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 18, 2016)

People are seriously arguing about a teleporters' ability to run?

Sure, agree that not many people can catch up went he's fleeing's. But his teleporting abilities will also get mid diff by DD if all things considered. I.e fresh law vs. awakening Fresh Doffy.

Law ain't keeping up with the big boys yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 18, 2016)

Josh said:


>



I forgot why I don't post much in OBD. Like Juvia said, when people bring facts or ask for evidence, you are met with smileys or flaming. If you can't back up the hogwash you post why are you here?

There is no indication that Law is getting outsped by the likes of Jozu when an admiral couldn't. Speaking about ''levels'' as if that is proof is hilarious when Law is commander level.

Bring proof for this Jozu speedster bullshit. The only speedy admiral is Kizaru. 



Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> > keeping up
> 
> he could barely run from them
> Jozu has shown he can hold his own against someone like Aokiji and Law couldn't against Doflamingo



Law would have killed Dofla if he didn't have strings to repair himself. Besides that, it's not like Doflamingo is getting low or mid diffed by any admiral. He saw what they were capable of at MF. Even so, he planned to kill Fujitora and showed no fear of Aokiji. Are we also forgetting how Dofla made Jozu look like a tool?

inb4 Aokiji nearly one shot him with hands in pockets.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 18, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> I forgot why I don't post much in OBD. Like Juvia said, when people bring facts or ask for evidence, you are met with smileys or flaming. If you can't back up the hogwash you post why are you here?
> 
> There is no indication that Law is getting outsped by the likes of Jozu when an admiral couldn't. Speaking about ''levels'' as if that is proof is hilarious when Law is commander level.
> 
> ...



Lol are you suggesting Doflamingo can give High diff to a Admiral  

Fuji can mid diff Sabo.

Sabo>Doffy. 

Aka Fujtora beats the shit out of Doflamingo. Aka the other Admirals beat the shit out of Doflamingo. 

Also i guess Cracker is Admiral level now considering he can fight off G4 Luffy, and G4 Luffy was tossing Doflamingo around like a rag doll. Which i guess also means G4 Luffy can smack around Admirals as well . 

Think before you post.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 18, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lol are you suggesting Doflamingo can give High diff to a Admiral
> 
> Fuji can mid diff Sabo.
> 
> ...



No Admiral is mid diffing Doflamingo despite what delusions you have. He has good stats in nearly every category. The only person he has shown fear towards is a yonko, which is understandable as yonko>admirals. He made Jozu look like a tool. The same Jozu that needed a distraction for Kuzan to beat him.

Fujitora can mid diff Sabo? Give me what you're smoking. Fujitora said he was serious when fighting Sabo, used named attacks like Raging Tiger and still could do nothing to a Sabo who was practising his new fruit powers 

Sabo used him like training wheels . He didn't even use Hiken or any power moves but Fuji mid diffs lmao.
You think the WG takes the RA so seriously because they are full of fodders? Or did you miss Doflamingo's speech on the throne war?

Considering a G3 move and no-name Zoro slash pushed Fujitora back, you bet your ass a Kong Gun is going to ragdoll him if he just blocks.

I love how people in OL downplay commanders when it's *canon *that it took distractions to take them down.

You're another one who looks really foolish once under scrutiny.

--snip--

responding to a deleted post.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 18, 2016)

Fujitora serious against Sabo 

Sabo outright says Fujitora was fucking around and Sabo was still losing 

Now a Kung Gun can fuck Fujitora up 

Now Commanders are Admiral level 

What next Zoro can actually fight Mihawk now  Luffy is Admiral level so why the hell not give it one or two more arcs and Zoro will be heading off to defeat Mihawk.


----------



## Amol (Oct 18, 2016)

--snip--

off-topic


Not worth your time.
OT : Cracker mid diffs Law.
Anyone who thinks Law wins this is either delusional fanboy or bonafide idiot. Maybe both.
Frankly it is no wonder Corus and lots of other good posters stopped posting here. General IQ level has fallen all time low here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 18, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Fujitora serious against Sabo
> 
> Sabo outright says Fujitora was fucking around and Sabo was still losing
> 
> ...



Still not one iota of evidence to back up your bullshit. If you don't bring facts to the next reply I'm going to assume like Josh, you have nothing of worth to say and don't have the capability to back up your assertions.

Sabo never said that. Let's take a look at what Fujitora himself said:

Fuji vs Sabo: *Fujitora: How scary... Looks like you’re not the No. 2 of the Revolutionary Army for nothing......!! // ......But I do have my position to consider... I hope you’ll understand. // Gravitou!!!
[TN: “Tou” meaning “blade”]
Sabo: !!!*
He straight up says that even though Sabo is No. 2 and strong, he has to fight him as a marine. He then proceeds to use a named attack. You are talking like Sabo was serious. He wanted to stop the marines and he did that. He used named moves against Burgess but didn't bother with Fuji as his basic skills were enough to stall him.

How was Sabo losing? scuff marks? show me one injury. I bet you won't though since you can only post lame smileys.

Again I ask you PoS, show me one panel of a fucking commander losing without a distraction? If you can't stfu. Admirals are overrated. They are weaker than Yonkou as confirmed by Luffy.

You think Fujitora being pushed back by no-name attacks means he won't get rag dolled by far far more powerful moves? are you fucking stupid or what? If a jab rocks you, what do you think a hook will do? Are you seriously this mentally handicapped?

Mihawk was stalemated by Vista and could do nothing to Jozu. Maybe you think he is impressive but I don't. If it wasn't for that iceberg feat he would be a complete joke. Until he gets better feats he is commander level. He only has hype.



Amol said:


> Guys just put Seraphoenix on SI.
> Guy thinks he is some kind of internet badass or something which usually just means whining alot while doing posturing.
> Not worth your time.
> OT : Cracker mid diffs Law.
> ...



Another one who ran away when he got his bluff called. Like I said, you are a classic Dunning-Kruger case.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 18, 2016)

I peep lots of delusional shit posting. And it's not just one person


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 18, 2016)

Seraphoenix said:


> They are weaker than Yonkou as confirmed by Luffy.



Not that I disagree with this assertion, but when was this?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 18, 2016)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Not that I disagree with this assertion, but when was this?



When Luffy fought Fujitora he said:

*Luffy: Whether it’s a Marine Admiral... / ...or even a Yonkou...!!! / I’ve gotta be ready to beat them all up!!! Or else... // ...I’ll never become Pirate King!!!!*

He was talking in the context of encountering an Admiral or Yonkou in a 1v1 situation. The ''even'' implies the Yonkou are a tougher fight. It's credible given that Luffy saw what they were capable of at MF and trained with Rayleigh. He should have a good understanding of the pyramid now imo.

I would add that Admiral=Yonkou is a credible theory with a lot of merit. I just think that the Yonkou>Admiral theory is a much better fit if you add up everything we have seen so far. The arguments for Yonkou are more convincing imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

I cleaned this place up as much as I can without harming the discussion. Please behave, if you can't agree on something just end it and agree to disagree. Otherwise I'll just lock this thread.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 18, 2016)

G4 Luffy barely destroyed Crackers clones and got cut through his CoA during this process, which is superior to Law's CoA. G4 couldn't blitz Cracker while it destroyed Doflamingo who is superior to Law in any aspect. I would even go so far and say that Cracker got a good advantage against Law with clones that can shield him well against Law's hax that he can easily create for half a day. 

Cracker low-mid diffs Law.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 19, 2016)

TheWiggian said:


> G4 Luffy barely destroyed Crackers clones and got cut through his CoA during this process, which is superior to Law's CoA. G4 couldn't blitz Cracker while it destroyed Doflamingo who is superior to Law in any aspect. I would even go so far and say that Cracker got a good advantage against Law with clones that can shield him well against Law's hax that he can easily create for half a day.
> 
> Cracker low-mid diffs Law.




Barely destroyed? 

It only took 2 punches to take down a clone... you know how many times can Luffy punch?


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 19, 2016)

Zuhaitz said:


> Barely destroyed?
> 
> It only took 2 punches to take down a clone... you know how many times can Luffy punch?



Not enough times i guess since he had to resort to eating them.
:ho


----------

